# Where To Store Batteries?



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

I think this is my last winterization question I hope, where does everyone store their batteries for the winter? - we have a heated and insulated garage and that is where I put ours on a shelf.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice place for it








I store mine in the basement on the block of wood on the floor
And throw the tringle charger on it

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I use mine all winter so they are stored right on the TT.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

If you keep them charged it really doesn't matter were you store them and of course you should always keep them chaarged. I use to think that putting them on a cement floor would discharge them but found out this is not true and it doesn't matter what they are sitting on.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I also store mine in the basement. and keep it off the floor. The next time you use the Batteries check the cells

willie


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I leave mine on the trailer. First time I got a little worried about cold damage, but then I found out charged batteries don't freeze until somewhere around -90F. So I just put a float charger on them and check them once or twice a winter.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I take mine out and store them in the basement in the battery box and then put it back in the spring.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Same here...in the basement in the battery boxes. No charging all winter long. Still working well after three seasons.

Randy


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Not to pooh-pooh any of these replies, but be EXTREMELY careful about where you store the batteries if you keep them indoors. Make sure that you keep them away from any source of ignition (sparks, arcing, pilot lights, etc.)

















Batteries can give off hydrogen gas, which is flammable/explosive (especially during charging). As long as you don't store the battery in an enclosed cabinet and keep it away from an ignition source, indoors is safe. But I just wanted to make sure that everyone who reads these replies knows this tidbit of information.

My 2 cents!

Scoutr2


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Am I the only guy without a basement?

Seems no one stores them unless they have a basement. Many warmer climate homes do not have basements. For that reason (warmer climate), I keep my battery on the trailer all year.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just ran across this website. I remembered seeing it a while back and a co-worker just asked me about nattery maintenance, how to charge, etc. (he has a pontoon boat with a trolling motor).

Anyway - there is good information here about how to charge, store, etc - everything you wanted to know about batteries, and then some.

Enjoy!

My Webpage

(It's not "my" webpage - someone else's - but glad this link was posted earlier.)

Scoutr2


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine are kept in the basement. I just fully charge them before storing and again in the spring.

A 'tringle' (as Don uses







)charger is good to use also but then ventilation is a good thing.

John

I usually try to get a new camper before they get old and do not hold a charge


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Scoutr2 said:


> I just ran across this website. I remembered seeing it a while back and a co-worker just asked me about nattery maintenance, how to charge, etc. (he has a pontoon boat with a trolling motor).
> 
> Anyway - there is good information here about how to charge, store, etc - everything you wanted to know about batteries, and then some.
> 
> ...


That site and another is listed in the OUTBACKERS.COM FAQ as well. Very good site.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Huskytracks said:


> batteries don't freeze until somewhere around -90F


-90F???







I didn't know there was such a thing!
I guess we're safe here then


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Nice place for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I do.

Thor


----------

